# Foal rugs - sizing



## soloequestrian (11 December 2013)

I'm getting my foal in about 10 days - very exciting.  She is warmblood, to make around 16.2/3 and she is 6 months old at the moment.  I've asked the stud to measure her for a rug and they are going to, but haven't yet and I'd really like to order rugs for her - time is getting short!  Does anyone know what length I would be looking for for her age and type, or are foals all too individual to be able to say?  My adults all have Horseware, so that is what I'll probably go for for her too.


----------



## Char0901 (11 December 2013)

My boy is 6 months old and will make about that height too (hopefully!) and he's is in a 5 foot 3. Fits really well with a bit of room for growth but by no means too big. Can't remember the make though, sorry!

Edited just to add a pic. This is his shape at the minute just to give you a better idea.


----------



## soloequestrian (12 December 2013)

Crumbs, that's way bigger than I was thinking - good thing I didn't just start buying!
Thanks!


----------



## Hurricanelady (12 December 2013)

They definitely need to measure her, my 3/4 Trakehner, 1/4 Thoroughbred foal started in a 4' (at about 3 months old) and moved steadily up through the range up to what he is now at 18 months old (6'3")!  The Amigo ones (although the Mio ones are not as good quality and personally I would buy the slightly more expensive range) are very good to start with for narrow chests and just having fillet strings rather than leg straps.  You can also attach the fillet string to a piece of thinned down baler twine tied onto the metal ring which will break if the youngster is out with other youngsters and there is any risk of jumping onto backs and getting front legs caught.

I've got a 4'9" lightweight, a 5'6" lightweight and a 5'6" medium weight (all extremely lightly or not worn at all as I went overboard on rug buying!) that I haven't got round to putting on e-bay if she ends up being one of these sizes and they're of any interest (pm me)


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 December 2013)

Umm ... why do you think you need a rug??  I'm a cruel heartless Mum and have never used rugs on foals, weanlings, or anything under 3 - and 3 year olds only when being prepared for showing or grading.  Until this year when I had to rug a couple of 2 year olds recovering from Lawsonia - but they took sizes we had.


----------



## soloequestrian (13 December 2013)

I live in the north of Scotland and the horses live out 24/7.  They have shelter but no roof.  If it was a native foal, I wouldn't rug, but it is a warmblood and has been stabled for a while now.


----------



## Char0901 (14 December 2013)

Checked today and its a Masta turnout he has x


----------



## Alec Swan (14 December 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			Umm ... why do you think you need a rug??  ....... and have never used rugs on foals, weanlings, or anything under 3 - ........
		
Click to expand...

Another here who never has and never would.  Foals,  in fact all youngsters,  should have coats like bears,  and be covered in mud,  when it's available!

Alec.


----------



## Spot_On (14 December 2013)

The sport horse stud (mainly TBs Xs) I worked at never rugged anything under three either... Babies often wreck rugs, chew them/rub themselves/get tangled... Not to mention they grow so much you have to multiple sized rugs lol 

Mine is living out naked 24/7 at 7 months (currently out in pouring rain and strong winds mean mummy!) and will do till at least 3/4, unless under medical advise.


----------



## Spring Feather (15 December 2013)

My weanlings are in 4'9 - 5'3 rugs.  I have lots of different sizes so can keep them in rugs that fit properly and then move them into larger ones as winter goes on if needs be.


----------



## popsdosh (15 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Another here who never has and never would.  Foals,  in fact all youngsters,  should have coats like bears,  and be covered in mud,  when it's available!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I agree everybody seems to forget horses are waterproof in their own right up until humans interfere to much. All my broodmares and youngstock live out 24/7 with no rugs and are a lot healthier for it!


----------



## TheMule (15 December 2013)

Char0901 said:



			My boy is 6 months old and will make about that height too (hopefully!) and he's is in a 5 foot 3. Fits really well with a bit of room for growth but by no means too big. Can't remember the make though, sorry!

Edited just to add a pic. This is his shape at the minute just to give you a better idea.






Click to expand...

What a smart looking baby! How's he bred?


----------



## twiggy2 (15 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Another here who never has and never would.  Foals,  in fact all youngsters,  should have coats like bears,  and be covered in mud,  when it's available!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Char0901 (15 December 2013)

Thanks. His mum is by Greystone Pathfinder and his dad is Millfield Studs Cairo.


----------



## Laafet (17 December 2013)

Ditto the others, I wouldn't rug up, we have Thoroughbred foals that went through the sales the other week for upto £100000, they are out 24/7 unrugged. If the weather is that foul it is better to bring in IMO.


----------

